# 2017 Unstable at Highway Speeds



## speedtrader (Mar 1, 2017)

Hi Everyone,

Financed a 2017 Cruze LS in Black for Uber. With 2,5xx miles on it now, I've noticed that it's unstable at 60mph+ in that it sways laterally between the lines. This is accentuated by wind-shear. Any fix? Bilstein shocks were recommended generally. Also, the Sport Suspension package from GM is being looked at.

Noticed a few threads appertaining to the same issue for the GEN I Cruze. This is very disconcerting, albeit a compact car. ANY advice is appreciated. Cheers.


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

I had a 14 Cruze LT, never had this issue. Yesterday, I drove 180 miles on the interstate between 60 and 70 the whole way. I had a little bit of the car "rolling" or not feeling stable, and this was on my 16 LT, 2nd Gen. Was a little shocked, but also, the winds were between 15 and 30 mph supposedly, also. 
I'm not sure on this one.

I've driven the same trip for the last 4 months, as I have been visiting my dad a lot lately, and this is the first time I've had this issue, so I'm chalking it up to the wind, hopefully.


----------



## MNPumpkin (Mar 2, 2017)

Check the tire pressures and get it aligned. Under 5000 miles, the dealer should align it under warranty. 

Speaking of warranty; if the dealer finds that you are using it commercially does that affect the warranty?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Bad alignment, tire pressures, or just generally crap tires with horribly soft sidewalls can cause this.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Tire pressures, a bad tire, alignment, broken or loose tie rod can all cause this. Order to check:



Tire pressures - check cold and all shaded. Set to the door placard pressure while this is resolved.
Alignment - ensure your car is in a true four wheel alignment. Check on a couple of different machines if possible.
Swap left/right on the front and see if it improves. If not try the rear and then front to rear without swapping left/right. If you have improvement at any point then you have a bad tire with internal sidewall damage or belts either separating or slipping out of place. Only swap one pair at a time.
Put the car up on a lift that lifts the car body and not the wheels. Check for free play and loose connecting rods and components.

Since you're well under the 12,000 mile point your dealership should be able to do all this (assuming they have two alignment machines). Have your service advisor out for a drive so he can see feel the problem and therefore take the car out and test it when they think they have it fixed.


----------



## speedtrader (Mar 1, 2017)

Continental Pro Contact tires from the factory; Nitrogen filled. They're at 37psi cold right now. Had them at 36.

Alignment tracks straight with hands off of the wheel.

Overdue slightly for the 30 day, 172 point inspection at the Dealership. Will mention to them.

Thank you guys for the advice.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Tracking straight ahead is a good indicator, but not a guarantee that you don't have an alignment problem.


----------



## speedtrader (Mar 1, 2017)

Also of note, car has steelies. At 60mph+, even pulling hands off of the wheel, with steady throttle, to eliminate driver variables, car still sways laterally.

Just doesn't feel firmly planted. Any tires that you guys like over the Continentals?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

speedtrader said:


> Also of note, car has steelies. At 60mph+, even pulling hands off of the wheel, with steady throttle, to eliminate driver variables, car still sways laterally.
> 
> Just doesn't feel firmly planted. Any tires that you guys like over the Continentals?


I would do some research to see if others have that complaint with those. I know they are OEM on quite a few cars - not well liked by many, but I don't know if that was one of the complaints - Ford Fusion, Honda Civic, Honda Accord...


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Videos mounted from the Dash would be really helpful for your Dealer. I thought this was a known issue with the Gen 1 CRUZE Power Steering going to sleep?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

This is definitely not normal. I've driven the new body Cruzes on the highway and they are very solid and stable. One thing not mentioned is to check for a faulty tire maybe.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

MNPumpkin said:


> Check the tire pressures and get it aligned. Under 5000 miles, the dealer should align it under warranty.
> 
> Speaking of warranty; if the dealer finds that you are using it commercially does that affect the warranty?


Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

You should introduce yourself here.


----------



## cedingtopn (Oct 12, 2016)

That is strange i find my 2016.5 to be very stable 140+ KM is very planted. It's a LT wouldn't think that would be much different then LS suspension wise.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

cedingtopn said:


> That is strange i find my 2016.5 to be very stable 140+ KM is very planted. It's a LT wouldn't think that would be much different then LS suspension wise.


They are one and the same aside from smaller wheels/different tires.


----------



## speedtrader (Mar 1, 2017)

Well Guys, have a strong inclination as to what's causing this.

Drove over a drawbridge today; one with the metal, square grates where pavement would normally be. IT'S THE TIRES! Car IMMEDIATELY started to track in every direction when hitting the grates. The TIRES suck! Suspect that the tread catches imperfections in the pavement at speed and sways laterally every-which-way when on the highway. This is my best diagnosis given the information available.

Have read about the computer problems (Power Steering) with the Gen Is that a software update remediates. Seems to be tires in this case. Any recommendations? Cheers.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

> Have read about the computer problems (Power Steering) with the Gen Is that a software update remediates.


That's only Gen 1 (2011-16 Limited)



> Seems to be tires in this case. Any recommendations? Cheers.


I am a fan of the Continental PUREContact (put those on my 2012 and would definitely buy another pair), or Pirelli P7. You may want to bump up the speed rating if they are something like an S or T rated tire on the car currently - this gives you a little bit of a stiffer sidewall for less wandering and slightly better handling. Put on something like a H rated.


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

Replace the tires, though you said you have the Continentals, which are usually good tires. I drove my car 200 miles today (16 LT 2nd Gen), and noticed my car seemed to wander again, tonight it seemed worse. It happens over 55 mph. May be bringing mine to the dealer, I have the Hankook Tires, which I'm not a big fan of.

This time the wind wasn't as bad as earlier in the week.




speedtrader said:


> Well Guys, have a strong inclination as to what's causing this.
> 
> Drove over a drawbridge today; one with the metal, square grates where pavement would normally be. IT'S THE TIRES! Car IMMEDIATELY started to track in every direction when hitting the grates. The TIRES suck! Suspect that the tread catches imperfections in the pavement at speed and sways laterally every-which-way when on the highway. This is my best diagnosis given the information available.
> 
> Have read about the computer problems (Power Steering) with the Gen Is that a software update remediates. Seems to be tires in this case. Any recommendations? Cheers.


----------



## speedtrader (Mar 1, 2017)

Hoping that tires are the root of the problem. LOVE the car. Been through close to 20 Craigslist specials since I was 19 and am serenely satisfied with the Cruze. Nigh-time here in Tampa Bay, FL at the moment, however will get pictures. The most interesting thing about them will probably be wear patterns of the interior that Uber passengers cause.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

speedtrader said:


> Hoping that tires are the root of the problem. LOVE the car. Been through close to 20 Craigslist specials since I was 19 and am serenely satisfied with the Cruze. Nigh-time here in Tampa Bay, FL at the moment, however will get pictures. The most interesting thing about them will probably be wear patterns of the interior that Uber passengers cause.


If you can replicate for the dealership and get them to agree there is a problem, at your mileage they should be able to make it right. I am pretty sure that everything is covered for 1 year 12K miles, but someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Definitely take to your dealer, current set up doesn't even sound safe. They should be happy to make this right. Good Luck


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

speedtrader said:


> Continental Pro Contact tires from the factory; Nitrogen filled. They're at 37psi cold right now. Had them at 36.
> 
> Alignment tracks straight with hands off of the wheel.
> 
> ...


Hello speedtrader, 

We’re sorry to hear that you’re experiencing this concern with your new Cruze! Please know that our team is always glad to act as an extra layer of assistance while you’re working with your dealership towards a resolution. We’re only a private message away. 

Best, 
Cecil J. 
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## ethangsmith (May 7, 2017)

My Ford Fiesta did the same thing when I first bought it- over 55 it was all over the road. And I also had a 97 Mercury Tracer do the same thing with new tires. In my case, it took about 100-200 miles for the tires to "settle down" and roll nicely. In your case, it sounds like the Continentals are junk. And that's not surprising- when I worked at Subaru, the 2010 Legacy/Outback had just come out and Continentals were used. We had a lot of customer complaints about noise and steering issues. We often replaced them with Hankooks or Michelins. My wife's 11 Ranger came new with Continentals, and while they wore well, they were loud and handled poorly. We replaced them with Generals that were considerably cheaper and so far they handle better, are much quieter, and are wearing well. There are plenty of better tire options out there than Continentals, and since the 205 55 16 size is probably one of the most popular tire sizes currently, you should have no problem finding a much better set.


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

my car also did this on highway speed, more sway than expected (also 1st small car too). At 15K I started to do some mods. I have found that front & rear strut braces & rear lower one too. W/ this I have found this car now straight as an arrow on the highway on a windy day. This upgrade does ridged the ride a little bit, but worth it. I happen to get them on sale BNR & IMO another best buy. Great packaging shipping time & price ($340) total for 3 bars. one day I change my brakes to the encore 12" BIG brake set up, But at 32K miles 3 yrs driving & mostly highway, I got another year to go on my perfectly running brakes. Funny thing is now on windy days I see other cars sway in the wind as I am way way more stable now w/ this upgrade. so IMO if stable driving on highways speed w/ wind is your thing look into BNR for suspension upgrades I almost bet you wont regret it. But just looked & nothing for the gen 2 yet


----------



## Don Hamilton (Jan 13, 2016)

2017 LT with RS option, 5500 KM Hankook tires VERY noisy. Dealer says they are normal. Removed them for snow tires (noise disappeared)and yesterday I examined them to find a strange coloured line under the tread around all 4 tires, not paint. Is this a separation of some kind, has anyone else had this? I contacted Hankook with a photo but haven't heard back yet.


----------



## Twisted Z (Apr 3, 2019)

I know this is old but I have an answer. My car is a 17 LT with 16in wheels and Hankook tires. The first week I drove the car it scared me at highway speeds. I checked the door tag and the PSI was the same as the tires. Having ran many different combinations on different cars I decided to play with the pressures. I have found 38-42 PSI to be the magic number for the tires on my car. Under the max rating but giving a MUCH better feel in corners and on the highway. I Also picked up 2 MPG in the process!

I am still planning on upgrading to 17s before fall but i do feel better driving the car a 100 miles a day now


----------

